# Flipboard for android!



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

So, I've been trying out the latest Flipboard beta app. So far, I think it has the best ui of any news reader I've ever used, dead serious. I've been using pulse since I got my phone, and I hate to say it, and could never uninstall pulse, but Flipboard is better. Taptu, currents, and every other news app I've tried isn't even close. If you're intrigued, hit the link below to sign up to receive a free beta version.

http://flipboard.com/android/

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes this is true. I got of from Droid life. It pretty great. Thanks for that other thing too. Once again your the man


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haha, no problem, and thanks man!

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

FLIPBOARD IS HERE!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=flipboard.app&feature=search_result

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for heads up! I love Flipboard!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

No problem! The official app is still so new that I like to read just about anything with it lol. And it's nice to be able to read a full story without having to follow a link to the original article.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------

